# Ford break in



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Downtown, it don't take much and they got nothing.  Cause I keep nothing in it.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That stinks Mark!

No alarm?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Hope they get whats coming to them.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> That stinks Mark!
> 
> No alarm?


No, time to get one tho!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Were you parked on the street at the downtown office?

I had a duffel bag stolen out of the back of my truck there about 25 years ago in broad daylight!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The parking lot east side of the AT&T building.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Alarm wont help. The door handles are inferior. Has happened to me three times w an alarm. I got rid of the locks and just put the back door handles on the front. They cant get a screw into the lock mechanism to pull out the handle. That's the only thing I could think of to get it to stop. Or I just leave the doors unlocked depending on where I'm at. Sucks but that's just what you have to do sometimes.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

FISHINGARTIST said:


> Alarm wont help. The door handles are inferior. Has happened to me three times w an alarm. I got rid of the locks and just put the back door handles on the front. They cant get a screw into the lock mechanism to pull out the handle. That's the only thing I could think of to get it to stop. Or I just leave the doors unlocked depending on where I'm at. Sucks but that's just what you have to do sometimes.


they went under the black trim piece, so how will the back to the front help?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Leave the doors unlocked and nothing in the truck!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it don't matter if they are unlocked or not - they'll still try to break in under the handle.

a friend went and fished Sheldon Resv last Friday afternoon - they left the truck unlocked with the windows slightly lowered - and the nitwits still broke the window to get in...and got nothing.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

yup had that happen to me. door lock is all jacked up including the handle. they couldn't get in so they busted the back door glass. why couldn't they have done that from the beginning?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Was that with the old flathead srewdriver master key Ford has? We had several of our service trucks broken into while working in Corpus a few years ago.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

There is a metal plate you can order that goes behind your door so they can not access your locks, and open your door. I believe the company or name is Jimmi Jammers. Sorry that happen bud! Its a very common problem with the f250's it takes someone less then 10 sec to open the door that way. It BS Ford have not fixed that problem.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

FISHINGARTIST said:


> Alarm wont help. The door handles are inferior. Has happened to me three times w an alarm. I got rid of the locks and just put the back door handles on the front. They cant get a screw into the lock mechanism to pull out the handle. That's the only thing I could think of to get it to stop. Or I just leave the doors unlocked depending on where I'm at. Sucks but that's just what you have to do sometimes.


This is what I did several years ago and no problems so far.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> This is what I did several years ago and no problems so far.


They never touched the lock. They went thru the paint. Look real close under the handel trim and you will see an 1/8 hole.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> They never touched the lock. They went thru the paint. Look real close under the handel trim and you will see an 1/8 hole.


I see what they did Mark, bummer. I also removed the rod assembly and the part that you grab on the inside. I'm not saying that this has kept me from getting broken in to, but my truck is 4 years old now. (knocking on wood)


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

After the 4th time I had some low life get into my truck, parked just behind my store, an alarm system with an alarm fob was installed. Someone recently set it off, I went out the back door here, ready to do something about it. Spare clip in hand.

No one in sight, alarm is screaming and no one else has attempted to mess with it in three weeks. I got this item at Best Buy, as well as an internal screaming siren to make it uncomfortable if the doors are open.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

The metal plates are called Jimmy jammers.

http://www.jimmijammer.com/

Chevrolet is just as bad ask me how I know.

I have recently taken a 20 foot ladder lock and run through all the door handles and leave just enough room in the back door to open it to unlock it. It may not keep it 100 percent but will be funny as heck to see someone trying to open the door and nothing happening.

I also mounted a tough box (bought at lowes) and cable locked it to the back seat frame with a ladderlock. And the box has 2 pad locks plus the main lock.

I hate a sorry peice of crud car thief.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Ford has known since at least the 2003 model year the door locks are a peice of junk, but htey have failed to correct it. I understand it takes about 15 seconds to break it and get inside. Had a 2003 and my current 2008 locks broken. Ford parts guy recommended a back door handle for the front if you have a reote or key pad system.
Wifes 2007 Suburban was broken into at the Kohl's (249/Spring Cypress) at 1 p.m. about a month ago and they walked away with $3 of change. Her car has an alarm so it doesn't matter to these thugs anymore.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> a friend went and fished Sheldon Resv last Friday afternoon - they left the truck unlocked with the windows slightly lowered - and the nitwits still broke the window to get in...and got nothing.


I've always worried about my truck at that place, and the 2004 C/B launch. Kind of unnerving when there's broken window glass all over the ground at a launch.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Tino's - Alarms etc.*



Profish00 said:


> No, time to get one tho!!


Call Tino's in Pasadena. He did my 2000 F-250 w/remote start. He also has lifetime guarantee on window tinting.


----------

